# Maltese NY owner in hospital dog on DEATH ROW!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This baby needs help FAST. Poor thing is on Death Row! 
Manhattan Center 

MOLLY - A0961122

FEMALE, WHITE, MALTESE MIX, 5 yrs
STRAY - ON HOLD HERE, HOLD FOR HOSPITAL Reason OWNER HOSP 
Intake condition NONE Intake Date 04/03/2013, From NY 10314, Due Out Date 04/06/2013

Medical Behavior Evaluation YELLOW 
Medical Summary SCAN NEGATIVE BRIGHT, ALERT, RESPONSIVE, HYDRATED PHYSICAL EXAM TOO TENSE, SCARED MOD TARTAR NOSF 
Weight 15.0









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...575.1073741834.152876678058553&type=1&theater


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't see her on the AC&C list anymore when I go to their site. Hoping she's been adopted. Know I saw interest in some other links.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Lets pray that this baby girl is rescued!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said..bless her heart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

have been following her on FB.... praying....


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

Poor baby, this is just so cruel. I hope she has been rescued by someone that can give the love and care she deserves.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

how sad


----------

